# Cubic Ninja Art Thread



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 19, 2015)

Post Cubic Ninja fan art here; your own, or any from the internet (of course give credit and a link to the original image)
I'll start with 2 I made months ago:


Spoiler: CC Hugging A Rice Ball














Spoiler: CC Wearing A Hat And Bow-Tie


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2015)

Okay, so this my quick 10-minute sketch of CC holding a N3DS with CFW on 10.3 sysnand!


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 21, 2015)

You can find him if you look hard enough:



The color difference between him and the BG is by 1px 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> View attachment 33340


That's not half bad! I salute you 2day!


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 21, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> That's not half bad! I salute you 2day!


Stick Mutant



I will try to type like a pro in the dark:
hello mu nsmr id jskon eidmsr and i kibe in louysiana and my mim is ciil and cisel srudios is nicrlol


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 10, 2016)

wow, i never got notifications on this thread.  ; - ;


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 10, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> wow, i never got notifications on this thread.  ; - ;


rip in pieces, I guess.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jan 11, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> wow, i never got notifications on this thread.  ; - ;


You should make a Home Menu and/or an Internet Browser Art Thread since there is Menuhax and Browserhax now.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 27, 2016)

Not bad artwork guys.
I would post my cubic ninja art but it is just of the homebrew launcher screen.


----------

